# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الثيب الزاني _ ان كان مطلقا أو أرملا _ هل يرجم أم يجلد ؟

## أم علي طويلبة علم

إذا زنا رجل مطلق أو توفيت زوجته والرجل كان متزوج من قبل ثم طلق زوجته وبعد انتهاء عدة المراة زنا بامراة هل هذا الزوج يعتبر محصن فيرجم او يكون اعزب فيجلد مئة جلدة  ،و نفس السؤال للمراة ؟

----------


## ابو معاذ المكي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم الاحصان لا يسقط 

قال سيد سابق رحمه الله : " ولا يلزم بقاء الزواج لبقاء صفة الاحصان ، فلو تزوج مرة زواجا صحيحا ، ودخل بزوجته ، ثم انتهت العلاقة الزوجية ، ثم زنى وهو غير متزوج فإنه يرجم ، وكذلك المرأة إذا تزوجت ، ثم طلقت فزنت بعد طلاقها ، فإنها تعتبر محصنة وترجم

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

الثيب من سبق له وطء زوجته في زواج صحيح إن زنا يرجم سواء كان متزوجا أو أرملا أو مطلقا و للأنثى نفس الحكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........أما بعد 
هل لكم حجة فيما حكمتم به ؟

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........أما بعد 
> هل لكم حجة فيما حكمتم به ؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا متفق عليه ...
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم :" والثيب بالثيب جلد مائة والرجم " والطلاق أو موت الزوج عن زوجه لا يقطع صفة كون الاخر ثيباً .

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........أما بعد 
> هل لكم حجة فيما حكمتم به ؟


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته  أمابعد ، هل فتحت كتابا فقهيا في باب حكم الزاني ؟

قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام : " الثَّيِّبُ أَحَقُّ بِنَفْسِهَا مِنْ وَلِيِّهَا، وَالْبِكْرُ تُسْتَأْمَرُ، وَإِذْنُهَا سُكُوتُهَا " صحيح مسلم
وقال " لَا يَحِلُّ دَمُ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ يَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، إِلَّا بِإِحْدَى ثَلَاثٍ الثَّيِّبُ الزَّانِي، وَالنَّفْسُ بِالنَّفْسِ، وَالتَّارِكُ لِدِينِهِ الْمُفَارِقُ لِلْجَمَاعَةِ "  صحيح مسلم
و قال :  خُذُوا عَنِّي فَقَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ سَبِيلًا الثَّيِّبُ بِالثَّيِّبِ، وَالْبِكْرُ بِالْبِكْرِ الثَّيِّبُ جَلْدُ مِائَةٍ ثُمَّ رَجْمٌ بِالْحِجَارَةِ، وَالْبِكْرُ جَلْدُ مِائَةٍ ثُمَّ نَفْيُ سَنَةٍ "  صحيح مسلم

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......أما بعد 
إعلموا رحمني الله وإياكم أنا قولي هل لكم حجة.... عبارة عن تنبيه وتذكير للإخوة .
إنما يحتج  بالنصّ والإجماع ودليل مستنبط ..... .

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

تعترض ثم تدعي انه تنبيه وتذكير سبحان الله
والامر واضح جدا

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........أما بعد 
> هل لكم حجة فيما حكمتم به ؟


أين ترى الإعتراض؟
وهل السؤال إعتراض بالضرورة؟

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> تعترض ثم تدعي انه تنبيه وتذكير سبحان الله
> والامر واضح جدا


الرفق
 فالعلم رحم بين أهله 
وهو لم يعترض بعد الدليل 
فاقبل قوله منه  ودعه يمر

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسنت بارك الله فيك ، نفعنا الله وإياكم ، ورزقنا الرفق ، فما كان في شيء إلا زانه ، وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه . والإخوان هنا في الملتقى بفضل الله متصفون بهذا الرفق ـ والحمد لله على نعمه ـ لكن أحيانا تخونهم العبارة . والله أسأل أن يعفو عنا جميعا .

----------


## علي الأسدي

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعكم
ومن المفترض انه على كل من يجيب على سؤال فقهي أن يأتي بالدليل في نفس الإجابة فعندما بدأت بقراءة الإجابة في بداية الصفحة كنت اريد أن أرد واقول: ما الدليل في ذلك؟ ولكني تريثت وقلت في نفسي ربما أن أحداً قبلي قد سأل هذا السؤال. واستمريت في القراءة الى نهاية الصفحة ووجدت الإجابة. فشكراً للأخ وليد والشكر موصول لكل من أفتى ودعم فتواه بدليل. لأن الإجابة لايقرأها السائل فقط وانما هي مطروحة في المنتدى لتعم الفائدة السائل والقارئ من مشتركين وزائرين.

----------


## ابو العبدين البصري

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن المنذر في الإقناع 1 / 336 : والإحصان الذي يوجب الرجم المجتمع عليه : أن ينكح الحر المسلم الحرة المسلمة نكاحا صحيحا ، ويدخل بها ، ويطأها في الفرج ، فإذا كان ذلك فهو محصن ، يجب عليه الرجم إذا زنى . ثم قال : وجملة ما يكون به الرجل محصنا أن يتزوج امرأة مسلمة حرة أو أمة أو ذمية حرة ويطأها بعد النكاح ، فإذا فعل ذلك كان محصنا ، وكذلك الحرة إذا تزوجها الحر أو المكاتب أو العبد المعتق بعضه نكاحا صحيحا ، ثم وطئها ، فهي محصنة ، يجب على كل واحد منهماإذا صار محصنا بما ذكرناه الرجم إن زنى  .أهـ

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9445

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .
لا عبرة بمن خالف في هذا وليس له سلف.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن الجوزي في كشف المشكل :
إِذا زنى الْمُكَلف وَجب عَلَيْهِ الْحَد، فَإِن كَانَ مُحصنا فحده الرَّجْم حَتَّى يَمُوت، ....
والمحصن من كَانَ بَالغا قد جَامع فِي نِكَاح صَحِيح من هُوَ على مثل حَاله ...

وقال العلامة القاري في مرقاة المفاتيح :
وَالْمُرَادُ بِالثَّيِّبِ الْمُحْصَنُ، وَهُوَ الْمُكَلَّفُ الْحُرُّ الَّذِي أَصَابَ فِي نِكَاحٍ صَحِيحٍ ثُمَّ زَنَى، فَإِنَّ لِلْإِمَامِ رَجْمَهُ وَلَيْسَ لِآحَادِ النَّاسِ ذَلِكَ،

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*من هو المحصن ؟السؤال: هل من ماتت زوجته يظل محصنا أو طلقها يبقى محصنا
*
*الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولاً :
المحصن : هو من تزوج وجامع زوجته في نكاح صحيح وهما بالغان عاقلان حران .
فشروط الإحصان إجمالاً :
1. التكليف : أي أن يكون الواطئ عاقلا بالغا .
2 .الحرية .
3 . الوطء في نكاح صحيح .
قال المرداوي رحمه الله في "الإنصاف" (10/172) : " قوله ( والمحصن : من وطئ امرأته في قبلها في نكاح صحيح ) ويكفي تغييب الحشفة أو قدرها ( وهما بالغان عاقلان حران ) هذا المذهب بهذه الشروط " انتهى .
وقد سبق وأنا بيننا في الموقع شروط الإحصان كما في جواب السؤال رقم : (120913) فراجعه للفائدة .
ثانياً :
لا يلزم في إقامة حد الرجم أن يكون - الرجل أو المرأة - متزوجاً حال فعل الزنا ، فمن طلق أو ماتت زوجته بعد الدخول بها ، فإنه محصن إذا توفرت فيه بقية الشروط ، وكذا من طلقت أو مات زوجها ، فإنها محصنة  .
جاء في الموسوعة الفقهية (2/227) : " وَمِمَّا تَجْدُرُ الْإِشَارَةُ إلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ بَقَاءُ النِّكَاحِ لِبَقَاءِ الْإِحْصَانِ , فَلَوْ نَكَحَ فِي عُمُرِهِ مَرَّةً ثُمَّ طَلَّقَ وَبَقِيَ مُجَرَّدًا , وَزَنَى رُجِمَ " انتهى .
وقال الشيخ سيد سابق رحمه الله : " ولا يلزم بقاء الزواج لبقاء صفة الاحصان ، فلو تزوج مرة زواجا صحيحا ، ودخل بزوجته ، ثم انتهت العلاقة الزوجية ، ثم زنى وهو غير متزوج فإنه يرجم ، وكذلك المرأة إذا تزوجت ، ثم طلقت فرنت بعد طلاقها ، فإنها تعتبر محصنة وترجم " انتهى من "فقه السنة" (2/410) .
والله أعلم
 https://islamqa.info/ar/145102

*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا،، ما هي قصة اليهوديين، التي ذكرها ابن رجب رحمه الله في جامع العلوم:
 " وروي من حديث جابر قصة رجم اليهوديين "؟*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

تقصدون هذا ؟
ورُوِيَ من حديث جابر قصَّةُ رجم اليهوديين، وفي حديثه قال: فأنزل الله:
{فَإِنْ جَاءوكَ فَاحْكُمْ بَينهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُم} إلى قوله: {وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْقِسْط}. اهــ

الحديث أخرجه الحميدي في مسنده : 
1294 - حدثنا الحميدي قال ثنا سفيان قال ثنا مجالد بن سعيد الهمداني عن الشعبي عن جابر بن عبد الله : قال زنا رجل من أهل فدك فكتب أهل فدك الى أناس من اليهود بالمدينة أن سلوا محمدا عن ذلك فإن أمركم بالجلد فخذوه عنه وإن أمركم بالرجم فلا تأخذوه عنه فسألوه عن ذلك فقال أرسلوا الى أعلم رجلين فيكم فجاءوا برجل أعور يقال له بن صوريا وآخر فقال لهما النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنتما أعلم من قبلكما فقالا قد نحانا قومنا لذلك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لهما أليس عند كما التوراة فيها حكم الله تعالى قالا بلى فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم فأنشدكم بالذي فلق البحر لبني إسرائيل وظل عليكم الغمام وأنجاكم من آل فرعون وأنزل المن والسلوى على بني إسرائيل ما تجدون في التوراة من شأن الرجم فقال أحدهما للآخر ما نشدت بمثله قط ثم قالا نجد ترداد النظر زنية والاعتناق زنية والقبل زنية فإذا أشهد أربعة أنهم رأوه يبدي ويعيد كما يدخل الميل في المكحلة فقد وجب الرجم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم هو ذاك فأمر به فرجم فنزلت فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم وإن تعرض عنهم فلن يضروك شيئا وإن حكمت فاحكم بينهم بالقسط الآية .

وإسناده ضعيف لضعف مجالد بن سعيد.

ولكن صح من حديث ابن عمر عند الشيخين ، بلفظ :
أُتِيَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِيَهُودِيٍّ وَيَهُودِيَّةٍ قَدْ أَحْدَثَا جَمِيعًا فَقَالَ لَهُمْ مَا تَجِدُونَ فِي كِتَابِكُمْ قَالُوا إِنَّ أَحْبَارَنَا أَحْدَثُوا تَحْمِيمَ الْوَجْهِ وَالتَّجْبِيَةَ قَالَ عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ سَلاَمٍ ادْعُهُمْ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَأُتِيَ بِهَا فَوَضَعَ أَحَدُهُمْ يَدَهُ عَلَى آيَةِ الرَّجْمِ وَجَعَلَ يَقْرَأُ مَا قَبْلَهَا وَمَا بَعْدَهَا فَقَالَ لَهُ ابْنُ سَلاَمٍ ارْفَعْ يَدَكَ فَإِذَا آيَةُ الرَّجْمِ تَحْتَ يَدِهِ فَأَمَرَ بِهِمَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَرُجِمَا قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ فَرُجِمَا عِنْدَ الْبَلاَطِ فَرَأَيْتُ الْيَهُودِيَّ أَجْنَأَ عَلَيْهَا.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وجزاكم خيرا أختنا الفاضلة .

----------

